# House Pigeon Up For Adoption



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, someone contacted me that has to give up their house pigeon
"Eddie" that they had for a couple of years reared from a baby. He's very attached to them and has never been out in the wild. He has a wonderful personality. We will pay for shipping if anyone is interested.

THanks


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you have a tad more info on the bird? Is he a House Pigeon or a Feral tamed?


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

he is a very tame house pigeon who rules the roost in his present home,
here's picture of the sweetie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one lovely picture and lovely bird. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling bird.
It breaks my heart when they loose their home. He looks so happy.

Reti


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

I hear he's a real sweetheart, sits on mom's shoulder and chases the old cat whenever he gets a chance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This bird should have a special indoor home, if that is what he is used to.

Is the location of the bird the same as yours?


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks did you that? The pigeon chases cats. That would be a perfect match for the two of you!


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

yes, Eddie (the pigeon) is located in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. I'm hoping he doesn't have to travel too far.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bevslape said:


> Mr. Squeaks did you that? The pigeon chases cats. That would be a perfect match for the two of you!


*sigh* he looks and sounds just like Squeaks. Unfortunately, that would be a BIG male dominance problem! PLUS my cats are used to Squeaks and he to them.

I just can't disturb the status quo...would be too stressful for all of us and not fair to any. 

Right now, to add ANY other animal would take and BE a miracle.

I DO wish a wonderful home for Eddie and will send my BEST "HOMING" THOUGHTS!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

is he a male/femaale,if its a hen i would love to take it.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

*Would like to adopt Eddie*

Hi,
If you still have Eddie, I am very interested in adopting him. We lost our beloved Eggbert last October and really miss having a pigeon around. He is what we are looking for - a tame house pigeon. He would be the King of the Roost here also. He looks like such a sweetheart! If you still have him, please email me with your phone number and I will call you. Danielle Chase.


----------



## jodan01 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'm intrested in the pigeon too contact me if no one eles gets it


----------

